# 5Ds or 5Ds R for Studio and Portrait Work



## flux capacitor (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello everyone,
with all the news about Canons 50Mpx Camera, I need to adress my personal elephant in the room.
I've been working with the 5D MK II for 5 years now and I want to replace it with the 5Ds, I like the 50mpx and the autofocus upgrade. The 5D MK II finaly feels a bit outdated to me.
I mostly shoot fashion and beauty portraits in studio and work on location with strobes.
So now I'm not sure which 5Ds Version to buy. It seems Canon is adressing Landscape Photogaphers with the R Version, however a lot of people here to tend towards R Version also for studio work.
Which camera version would you recommend for my line of work?

Below are some examples of what I shoot mostly:













Cheers,
Steve


----------



## flux capacitor (Feb 9, 2015)

After all the Infovideos which came out over the weekend I deccided to first go with the R Version.
Maybe I'll change my mind if more sample Images become available.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Feb 9, 2015)

I would wait until some actual images and testing is done before making any purchasing decision. You have used the 5DII successfully for 5 years now, a few more weeks/months shouldn't matter.

Good luck with you decision.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 9, 2015)

I agree with AcutancePhotography and if the resolution difference is anything like the Nikon, it's very minimal and only really visible using the best lenses at ~f/5.6. Given that you are shooting models with closeups of hair and fabrics, the non-R version might be better. I would wait for the tests, however to see how well software does with the moire artifacts. DxO Optics Pro and other software have tools and I imagine Canon will be adding it to DPP (if it's not there already). If it's easy to process out or tweak the camera a bit to get rid of the moire, it may be worth the occasional hassle to get the R. Time will tell.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 9, 2015)

5DS, it doesn't take many blown images because of virtually unfixable moire to kill the enthusiasm of a camera. And Canon have made two versions specifically with your use in mind.

And before anybody says 'but there are tons of medium format digital shooters doing similar work with no AA filter' I would say, tell me how many of them are working without being tethered with a tech telling them about focus, moire, and any other immediately noticeable issues.


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 9, 2015)

flux capacitor said:


> After all the Infovideos which came out over the weekend I deccided to first go with the R Version.
> Maybe I'll change my mind if more sample Images become available.



Every infovideo I have seen from Canon recommended the 5Ds for portraiture and studio work.
I do not see how you could draw that conclusion unless you choose to ignore Canon's rep and hype.
As others pointed out it might be better to wait a few months. Another suggestion is to buy from a company with a good return policy and try it for yourself.


----------



## PhotosbyChuck (Feb 10, 2015)

I agree with waiting for a few months ... but for a different reason: the 5D Mark IV. At least until it is announced and you can see the direction Canon takes it. 

I can only give you the advice I've "given" myself. I'd rather wait a few months and see that one of the 5Ds models is my best choice than already own a 5Ds and learn that the 5D4 would have suited me better.


----------



## flux capacitor (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks, for all your input!
I guess you are right and only time will tell what suits best for my purposes.


----------



## Zeidora (Feb 15, 2015)

You can easily add a bit of gaussian blur in PS, but you can't remove it. If 50 MP is a bit overkill for your normal production, and you want to worry less about addressing moiré in post capture processing, then the S should be fine. If you may want to squeeze everything out of 50 MP and are prepared to fuss a bit more in PS, then go with the R. I'm in the latter group. Typical trade-off.
I'm also still using the 5dmkii (mkiii had nothing to offer for me), so I assume you output larger than say 17x20" at 360 dpi (Epson inkjet). How large? That will tell you whether/how much 50 MP is overkill. 
Second, do you have lenses that can resolve the sensor? That is a MTF question.
Alternatively, you can stop down and induce diffraction blur that will be equivalent to the AA filter. I have seen f/6.7 and f/11 cited as point where diffraction will limit what the sensor can capture. Portraiture is usually shot very open, so you may run into moiré problems. Studio product shots may have wider f-stop/DOF requirements.


----------

